# Mth dcs remote question



## zipper69 (Jan 11, 2010)

For some reason a (P) shows up next to my engines on the display. (L) has shown up before which stands for LASHUP and I did do a lashup and it should be there, but I can't find anything to explain the (P).

Does anyone know what that means and how to get rid of it?

Thanx.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The (P) indicates you're playing back a session. Is this appearing for all operations?


----------



## zipper69 (Jan 11, 2010)

That was it. I went back into scene and "stopped" session and (P) is gone.
Thx much


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're welcome.


----------

